
Do You Need To Be A Jerk To Be A Successful Entrepreneur? - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/09/do-you-need-to-be-a-jerk-to-be-a-successful-entrepreneur/
======
capkutay
'Martin Luther King, Jr. told us that “human salvation lies in the hands of
the creatively maladjusted.” Turns out he knew something about entrepreneurs.'

Good line to end on...

I think it depends on who's judging that entrepreneur. It takes someone who at
times may seem like a jerk to push talented people to create something you can
sell.

Sure you can cite the Steve Jobs/Steve Wozniak relationship as an example of
that. But I think the John Lennon/Paul McCartney relationship is also
interesting to look at. Though Paul and George were surely talented musicians
who liked to jam and play live shows..it was Lennon who really pushed them to
be mainstream and wanted to establish themselves as stars. Lennon himself was
noted for being a jerk to his loved ones (had a son he basically abandoned,
treated his first wife poorly, got into aggressive disagreements with the
people around him).

My point is, I think the typical talented person does things because its their
passion and they purely enjoy doing it. The talent may not understand why the
"entrepreneurs" do things the way they do it, perhaps the talent can even feel
exploited and think the entrepreneur is a jerk as a result. At least that's my
take on it..

------
markmm
Who submitted this garbage? Oh it was Garbage, we only need A players posting
here in HN.

